# [Aporte] Ecualizador Grafico de 20 cortes, Compacto - Stereo ó Mono



## tupolev (Feb 5, 2009)

Hola, este es el hermano mayor de (Ecualizador Grafico de 10 cortes, Compacto) que diseñe hace tiempo, pero que no lo lleve a la practica, creo que será de interes para muchos, incluso un reto.
Como se ve en los ficheros adjuntos, hay un PCB que sirve para Mono - Stereo (para versión mono utilizaremos, una placa de filtros y otra de Potenciometros) y (para versión stereo dos placas de filtros y una de Potenciometros). Soldadas a escuadra, como en el dibujo adjunto (Mono - Stereo).
Hay que tener en cuenta la disposición de los pines de los potenciometros que uséis ó modificar el PCB para esto, debido a la cantidad de modelos diferentes que hay en el mercado.

Saludos


----------



## santiago (Feb 5, 2009)

excelente aporte tupolev, te felicito, cuando tenga algo de dinero ,e largo a armarla 

saludos


----------



## marvel (Feb 5, 2009)

Gran aporte.. Una vez mas, felicitaciones y gracias...


----------



## nuk (Feb 6, 2009)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> excelente aporte tupolev, te felicito, cuando tenga algo de dinero ,e largo a armarla
> 
> saludos



opino lo mismo excelente


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Feb 20, 2009)

Excelente, ya casi tengo armado el anterior, veo que este solo utiliza más fltros, el diseño es el mismo, dos preguntas, ¿por que cambiaste los tl084 del diseño anterior por los tl072 o ne5532?, ¿Este tipo de configuración de filtrado como se llama y donde puedo conseguir los cálculos?


----------



## fabian9013 (Dic 15, 2009)

En verdad, no veo con familiaridad el tipo de filtrado que tu utilizas en cada ecualizador que armas; me gustaria saber como se llama o en donde se puede conseguir info.. y el ecualizador muy bueno


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2009)

fabian9013 dijo:


> En verdad, no veo con familiaridad el tipo de filtrado que tu utilizas en cada ecualizador que armas; me gustaria saber como se llama o en donde se puede conseguir info.. y el ecualizador muy bueno


Son *"Giradores" *


----------



## djxander (Jul 7, 2010)

muy bueno con mas tiempo lo llevare a lo material


----------



## arias887 (Nov 3, 2010)

Wooooo...
Simplemente super Kool....
De hecho guarde la imagen "Mega EQU (20 bandas)"...

En cuanto tenga dinero, intentare sacar el PCB para hacer con LM741 para simplicidad del PCB, y sise daña alguna banda, no es sino cambiar un solo 741 ya que son faciles de consegir y som buenos componentes...

O no???...

En fin Mil garcias...


----------



## arias887 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola a todos...

Este es el mismo equ de 20 bandas hecho con LM741, como lo habia dicho antes...

Esta en Proteus 7.5 SP3 para que lo vean y lo puedan simular, tiene que ser esa version o una superior...

El cxto 1xx pertenece al canal R y el cxto 2xx pertenece al canal L, las entradas estan a 100mVpp/20kHz y 100mVpp/16kHz respectivamente...

Despues lo subo con LM358...

Espero les sea de utilidad...


----------



## hanton (May 24, 2011)

hola  saludos a todos

bueno despues de unos regaños de fogonazo y arias  espero ser bien resivida mi pregunta

ando en busca de conseguir este integrado circuito filtro pasa bandas no se como quieran llamarlo
es que tengo uno similar de 7 bandas por canal pero sin su data y me en contre con este otro en las 

paguina           www.alldatasheet.com      se puede ver su data el circuito es un        GS4       de la compañia RFsolutions.ltd

es que quiero aprovechar sus 10 filtros para un analizador de espectro y ecualizador de 10 bandas

bueno saludos y que tengan un buen pasar

se agradece cualquier informacion de donde conseguir este aparatito y importarlo

se me olvidaba a este integrado solo ay que agregarle una cuantas resistencias un par de condensadores los 10 potenciometros una fuente y un operacional solo 1  lo que hace un ecualizador sumamente reducido


----------



## Rubenheavy (May 31, 2011)

Buenas, primero los felicito por el empeño que le ponen a todo lo que emprenden, les hago una consulta... para este EQ... seria mejor utilizar el NE5532, LM741 o el LM358...? Se que el NE5532 es muy bueno, pero a lo mejor ahi otros pre mejores...

Gracias!


----------



## eternalsound (Jun 23, 2011)

Muy buen diseño! Sería interesante el aplicarle un pequeño amplificador de ganancia variable. Seguiré atento


----------



## djrichineon (Jul 26, 2011)

En este equalizador el mejor integrado es el ne5532 todos sabemos que el ne5532 se utiliza mucho
En aplicaciones de alta fidelidad, yo he abierto montones de equipos que lo tienen, o
Utilizan un sustituto pero es todo lo mismo en la pastilla, saludos al foro.


----------



## kike96 (Ago 1, 2011)

hola amigos del foro ¿alguien tiene las medidas de este excelente eq?se los agradesco y me las pasen porfavor gracias

saludos


----------



## djrichineon (Ago 1, 2011)

No es tan complicado lo de las medidas, quizás tupolev las tiene, yo todavía no lo he hecho
Porque no tengo tiempo, pero creo que no es tan difícil y que te convendría hacerlo en 2 partes
Y conectarlas entre si para que sea un diseño mas chico y puedas encajarlo en alguna caja estándar..
Saludos kike96..


----------



## facu66 (Sep 20, 2011)

muy buen aporte pero los potenciometros de que tipo son?? para poder ir a comprarlos gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2011)

facu66 dijo:


> muy buen aporte pero los potenciometros de que tipo son?? para poder ir a comprarlos gracias



No miraste los dibujos del primer comentario ¿ NO ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 14682​


----------



## facu66 (Sep 20, 2011)

si me di cuenta dsps disculpa


----------



## hisokadarts (Oct 9, 2011)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, sepan disculpar mi ignorancia, hay algun inconveniente en reemplazar los operacionales por TL084 o alguno similar, ¿para reducir un poco el espacio?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2011)

hisokadarts dijo:


> Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, sepan disculpar mi ignorancia, hay algun inconveniente en reemplazar los operacionales por TL084 o alguno similar, ¿para reducir un poco el espacio?



Nop, ninguno. Obviamente debes rediseñar la placa.


----------



## DEGAGV (Feb 3, 2012)

Alguien sabe cual es el costo de armarlo?
esta muy bueno pero no me quiero mandar sin saber si lo voy a poder terminar


----------



## djrichineon (Feb 3, 2012)

La verdad soy de uruguay y no se en buenos aires como estan los precios, aca hoy por hoy es mejor comprarse uno hecho que no tiene ruido y viene con cajita prolija vumetro y todo ok,
Hasta garantia, (por supuesto que chino) pero anda.. Y hacerlo la mayoria de las veces no
Encontras todos los componentes y si los conseguis te sale mas caro que comprarlo hecho,
Al menos eso en uruguay, y si lo vas a usar para trabajar o hacer alguna fiesta de vez en
Cuando, ni que hablar que la presencia del comprado es otra cosa, por la caja, los colores, en
Fin, el que uno hace siempre hay que adaptarlo en alguna caja y pintarlo, y nunca queda como
El comprado... Hacerlo te sirve de experiencia y muchos por gusto..
Yo armo algunas cosas, pero cuando se trata de colocar tanta cosa prefiero comprarlo,
Te mando un abrazo y si lo armas, mucha suerte y espero que te quede impecable.
Saludos desde montevideo uruguay, y no viene al caso, pero que suerte que se fue tomasito
De gran hermano, porque era insoportable, hasta con sus mismos compatriotas, jaja,
Fuerte abrazo.


----------



## lucksort (Ago 22, 2012)

pregunta alguien podria facilitarme las medidas de los pcb porque lo he intentado poner a escala y sigo volviendome loco, vi que en el de 10 cortes que posteo tupolev hay medidas concretas en milimetros si alguien podria decirme las de cada pcb se lo agradeceria ya que me facilitaria mucho el trabajo.. muchas gracias


----------



## tatajara (Ago 22, 2012)

Porque no te pegas una vuelta por el post de fogonazo, el que explica muy bien cómo ponerlo a escala, de seguro te va a salir 
Saludos 
tatajara


----------



## lucksort (Ago 22, 2012)

agradesco tu sugerencia voy a probar luego con su post


----------



## tatajara (Ago 22, 2012)

denada para eso estamos y vas a ver que te sale 
saludos


----------



## lucksort (Ago 30, 2012)

vuelvo con una consulta mas sobre este ecualizador lo cierto es que tengo a punto de comprar pero la complicacion que se me presento es no conseguir los capacitores electrolitico de 3.9 uF por ningun lado yo soy de argentina, hay forma de reemplzarlo ¿? y otra pregunta de que tension serian los electroliticos que van ¿? agradesco cualquier respuesta porque la verdad nesecito orientarme y lo antes posible..


----------



## KIRITO (Dic 24, 2012)

Que tipo de modificacion habria que hacerle al circuito para cambiar los potenciometros por los comunes (lineales) ya que estos por donde vivo no se venden. empezè a diseñar un pcb pero varia en algun sentino el circuito original?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2012)

KIRITO dijo:


> Que tipo de modificacion habria que hacerle al circuito para cambiar los potenciometros por los comunes (lineales) ya que estos por donde vivo no se venden. empezè a diseñar un pcb pero varia en algun sentino el circuito original?



Nop, el efecto es el mismo. Solo debes verificar que los potenciómetros sean *"Lineales"*


*OJO*, este *NO* es un proyecto como para un principiante.


----------



## endryc1 (Ene 30, 2013)

habra algun problema con reutilizar los faders de un eq grafico pero de 50k?


----------

